# This is what 5 gallons of liquid gold looks like



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Some of the darkest honey I've ever had the pleasure of tasting. $150 for 5 gallons from a local beekeeper. Almost brings tears to the eyes it's so good. They say it lasts forever, but it doesn't seem to around here.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

My bees make a lighter honey, . . . but, . . . honeychild, . . . it's soooooo good. Specially, . . . on biscuits.

We got 10 qts last year, . . . just about enough for me and the wife for a year.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

@indie Your honey is more than just good tasting. Being as dark as it is it is also highly nutritious. The "nectar of the gods" man!:vs_closedeyes:


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

I'm thinking about going back for another bucket. It's awesome!



Joe said:


> @indie Your honey is more than just good tasting. Being as dark as it is it is also highly nutritious. The "nectar of the gods" man!:vs_closedeyes:


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

What flowers are they getting that nectar from, in the Tucson area it was Ironwood blossoms, you would have half of the honey comb dark and the other half light from the Palo Verde & Mesquite trees.

*Rancher*


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Nice find


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

I'm not sure. This is eastern WA, lots of alfalfa and wildflowers.

He used to keep bees on our old place though and we were surrounded by those. Never had dark honey like this when we were there. I was wondering if it was from a dry summer, more concentrated perhaps?



azrancher said:


> What flowers are they getting that nectar from, in the Tucson area it was Ironwood blossoms, you would have half of the honey comb dark and the other half light from the Palo Verde trees.
> 
> *Rancher*


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Got a hold of some mesquite honey one time. It was dark and super tasty .


----------



## homefire (Apr 20, 2017)

indie said:


> Some of the darkest honey I've ever had the pleasure of tasting. $150 for 5 gallons from a local beekeeper. Almost brings tears to the eyes it's so good. They say it lasts forever, but it doesn't seem to around here.
> 
> View attachment 44777


Wow..that is awesome! Great score.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

In eastern Ky. they get a dark honey, . . . call it sour-wood, . . . 

And it IS REALLY good.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

indie said:


> Some of the darkest honey I've ever had the pleasure of tasting. $150 for 5 gallons from a local beekeeper. Almost brings tears to the eyes it's so good. They say it lasts forever, but it doesn't seem to around here.
> 
> View attachment 44777


Didn't know honey could look that dark. Thanks for that.


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

dwight55 said:


> In eastern Ky. they get a dark honey, . . . call it sour-wood, . . .
> 
> And it IS REALLY good.
> 
> ...


Reading down the post's dying to give a shout out to Sourwood honey and Dwight beat me to it.....I'm getting slow in my old age LOL! I'm in Central Ky now but when we head back Southeastern Ky near Virginia and TN we pick up a couple quarts of this to store and a couple to eat.....Thats a clear jar by the way!


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Looks de-lish!


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Kind of funny end to this story. The beekeeper used to keep bees on our old place and we were neighbors as kids. I lost his number so asked his mom on FB to buy the honey. A couple of days ago, she messaged me and said he hadn't realized it was *us* buying the honey and wants to take it back and give us the "good" $200 honey for $125. Since I'd already put it in jars, I get the $200 honey for $100 instead. Meanwhile, we really liked the "bad" honey in all its yummy darkness!


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

The best medical grade honey is Manuka (New Zealand)


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

indie said:


> Some of the darkest honey I've ever had the pleasure of tasting. $150 for 5 gallons from a local beekeeper. Almost brings tears to the eyes it's so good. They say it lasts forever, but it doesn't seem to around here.
> 
> View attachment 44777


How much would you sell a jar of that honey for? Honey is one of my major stocks. I have around 40 lbs of it tucked away.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Last I saw, his stuff sells for $16/quart in the store.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Worth every cent too. I'm always on the look out for high qaulity honey. Especially non heated and raw.


----------

